# Love a conspiracy theory?



## wayneL (4 August 2006)

This one is comprehensive and entertaining...no matter what you think.

http://nasdaqtrader.blogspot.com/2006/08/who-killed-john-oneill-911-conspiracy.html

Enjoy :


----------



## carmo (4 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> This one is comprehensive and entertaining...no matter what you think.
> 
> http://nasdaqtrader.blogspot.com/2006/08/who-killed-john-oneill-911-conspiracy.html
> 
> Enjoy :



 Not sure it is "comprehensive", maybe coincidental ?


----------



## wayneL (4 August 2006)

carmo said:
			
		

> Not sure it is "comprehensive", maybe coincidental ?




Let's say a comprehensive set of coincidences if that makes you happier


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (20 August 2008)

*Re: Did they really go to the moon and walk around?*

I have heard people say the moon landings were fake. Considering they are planning to go to the moon about ten years later why don't they just use the same design and go now? 60's technology did it why not use 90's technology etc?

What do you think?


----------



## nioka (21 August 2008)

*Re: Did they really go to the moon and walk around?*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I have heard people say the moon landings were fake. Considering they are planning to go to the moon about ten years later why don't they just use the same design and go now? 60's technology did it why not use 90's technology etc?
> 
> What do you think?



Over the years I have always doubted the moon landings. If it was so easy then why haven't they been back. 
 Then again, if they didn't go why hasn't someone spilled the beans by now to get the lie off their conscience. That took away some of the doubt.

But if it was so easy for the americans to do it, why haven't the russians followed. The first to set up a base there would have a great advantage in a military sense. That brings back some of the doubt.

Movies can be made to look so real. Was it just a movie? The russians were the first into space, at least a russian dog was. The americans had to beat that.


----------



## Julia (21 August 2008)

Am I being more than usually obtuse here?  This is what came up when I clicked on the link:


----------



## prawn_86 (21 August 2008)

wayneL said:


> This one is comprehensive and entertaining...no matter what you think.
> 
> http://nasdaqtrader.blogspot.com/2006/08/who-killed-john-oneill-911-conspiracy.html
> 
> Enjoy :




Perhaps it touched too close to home. The page is no longer available!! 

I didnt get to read it. Anyone care to give a brief synopsis?


----------



## wayneL (21 August 2008)

Julia said:


> Am I being more than usually obtuse here?  This is what came up when I clicked on the link:



The CIA must have taken care of it. 


Prawn,

I can't even remember what it was about.


----------



## nioka (21 August 2008)

wayneL said:


> The CIA must have taken care of it.
> 
> 
> Prawn,
> ...




Did the CIA get to you with a mind altering drug ?


----------



## wayneL (21 August 2008)

nioka said:


> Did the CIA get to you with a mind altering drug ?




Oh now I'm really paranoid! LOL

**sniffs coffee


----------



## marklar (21 August 2008)

*Re: Did they really go to the moon and walk around?*



nioka said:


> Over the years I have always doubted the moon landings. If it was so easy then why haven't they been back.



Who's to say they haven't? Just because the meeja hasn't reported it doesn't mean it didn't happen...
(hmm... too many negatives there... or not enough???)



> But if it was so easy for the americans to do it, why haven't the russians followed.



<Insert previous comment>

m.


----------



## wayneL (21 August 2008)

Right on queue, Don Harold has something to say about conspiricy theories:


----------



## Kimosabi (21 August 2008)

I'm not a conspiracy theorist, I'm a WTF'er (What the F^ck)

and when I saw this video of World Trade Centre Building 7, the third building that came down on 9/11, I went WTF!!!


----------



## wayneL (21 August 2008)

LOL


----------



## Kauri (21 August 2008)

*conspiracy theories..  *the majority seem to breed and hatch in the usofa... after their record with subprime.. dotcom... and.. well anytink that has impacted the world outside of their borders is always negative... sure, I'll buy their latest conspiracy offerings.. so long as as I can borrow from Freddie to finance it...
Jeers
.........G Brown..


----------



## shmi (21 August 2008)

We landed on the moon like 7 or 9 times and the final attempt was apollo 11 or 13 (the one they made a movie about) there really was nothing worth going back for, we had done all the tests available at the time and brought back samples, there was no need to colinise it as we may as well just make a space station that we can move ect. The moon is pointless to colinise. The reason that we are only now considering going back and that its such an issue is that safety standards are so much higher now then in the 60s and 70s. And the US wants to test equipment in low atmospheres for the hopeful trip to mars in the future.

As for that building, pfft what a heap of crap that youtube is, im an engineer and it is not probable for a buliding to collapse that way but still highly possible, get over it, it looked cool. The US used **** building standards regarding fireproofing and have changed them post 911. whatever


----------



## wayneL (21 August 2008)

shmi said:


> As for that building, pfft what a heap of crap that youtube is, im an engineer and it is not probable for a buliding to collapse that way but still highly possible, get over it, it looked cool. The US used **** building standards regarding fireproofing and have changed them post 911. whatever



What building 7 really quite remarkably shows is a person's cognitive biases.

Those who believe in the bildiberger/NWO/whatever scenario see in B7 definite evidence of controlled implosion.

Those who believe in the good intentions of gu'mint believe it just happened that way from fire.

...AND BOTH CLAIM TO BE USING TRUE PRINCIPLES OF PHYSICS AND ENGINEERING. 

Double pffffffft.

I'm in the "WTF?" camp too. 

I could well and truly be either explanation, but a lot of questions as yet remain unanswered.

So WTF?


----------



## Julia (21 August 2008)

Apologies for the fact that the following is not about conspiracy theory.
It does, however, go to the woeful ignorance of Americans regarding matters outside of their own country.  
(courtesy Crikey.com)



> American people don't know much One overlooked revelation in the latest Pew Research Centre report. The 3,615 American people interviewed for the survey were asked: "Who is the current prime minister of Great Britain?" Results: 58% had no idea; 28% named Gordon Brown; 5% thought it was John Howard (former Australian PM); 4% named Robert Gates (US defence secretary); and 5% came up with the right answer, Rupert Murdoch.  -- The Pew Research Center for the People and the Press


----------



## ghotib (21 August 2008)

shmi said:


> We landed on the moon like 7 or 9 times and the final attempt was apollo 11 or 13 (the one they made a movie about)



The final landing was the Apollo 17 mission. I remember watching it with a 3 year old and discussing how the astronauts were carrying all their air and water with them on their backs.
Probably his first lessons in environmentalism.

Ghoti (Space Groupie)


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 August 2008)

shmi said:


> We landed on the moon like 7 or 9 times and the final attempt was apollo 11 or 13 (the one they made a movie about) there really was nothing worth going back for, we had done all the tests available at the time and brought back samples, there was no need to colinise it as we may as well just make a space station that we can move ect. The moon is pointless to colinise. The reason that we are only now considering going back and that its such an issue is that safety standards are so much higher now then in the 60s and 70s. And the US wants to test equipment in low atmospheres for the hopeful trip to mars in the future.
> 
> As for that building, pfft what a heap of crap that youtube is, im an engineer and it is not probable for a buliding to collapse that way but still highly possible, get over it, it looked cool. The US used **** building standards regarding fireproofing and have changed them post 911. whatever




Yes as Ghoti says it was Apollo 17 the last mission. Apollo 11 was the first to land on the moon.LoL Apollo 13 had trouble as the movie shows everyone. 

than the 60's. Yes they are. But when I see the night sky it has stars in it.


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 August 2008)

With perfect timing it has all been solved. Men in white coats have proven it was not an explosion.

http://www.theage.com.au/world/911-collapse-mystery-solved-scientists-20080822-3zu5.html?page=1

But did they have men in dark sunglasses looking over their shoulders?


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> With perfect timing it has all been solved. Men in white coats have proven it was not an explosion.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/world/911-collapse-mystery-solved-scientists-20080822-3zu5.html?page=1
> 
> But did they have men in dark sunglasses looking over their shoulders?




Well I did have to laugh:



> "The public should really recognise the science is really behind what we have said," he said, adding: "The obvious stares you in the face."



That would be the science of conjecture I suppose. LOL


----------



## disarray (22 August 2008)

here's a good one doing the rounds at the moment about elites and global plans and armageddon. my old man is into this stuff and gets newsgroup feeds etc.

"A Brief History of Russia and the West"  by Richard K. Moore



> Everyone, since geopolitics was invented, has always known that Eurasia is the key to global supremacy. For that reason, Russia has been under attack by the West every time the West could get it together to launch an attack. Napolean had his try, and the Germans had a go in World War I, having been manipulated in the context of Britain's balance of powers strategy. Then in World War II the Germans attacked again, having been re-armed by Western financiers. A strong, healthy Russia, even if geopolitically benign, is an obstacle to any power who seeks hegemony in global affairs.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


----------



## disarray (22 August 2008)

Leuren Moret - Depleted Uranium and the Global Depopulation Agenda

even if these people are nuts it makes interesting reading.


----------



## Sean K (22 August 2008)

> Western imperialism – driven by banking elites – has economic exploitation as its primary objective. Russian imperialism – driven by national interests – has national security as its primary objective.




This is interesting because I think human nature is ultimately the same across the planet. 

My take on the human is that we are selfish, wasteful, vengeful, vein, ....add in all the other negative attributes that assist in survival, and we act accordingly. 

It's just that our environment has forced us to act in different ways to achieve the same aim. 

Me, me, me!!!

Life in some countries is fruitful with abundant resourses and no conflict. 

Life in other countries is desperate with overpopulation, bad climate, infertile  earth, etc ...

Different social systems evolve to control the population living in these environments. 

That is the difference, imo.


----------



## metric (1 September 2009)

kennas said:


> This is interesting because I think human nature is ultimately the same across the planet.
> 
> My take on the human is that we are selfish, wasteful, vengeful, vein, ....add in all the other negative attributes that assist in survival, and we act accordingly.




here is a doco from 1971...the same message as today. we were warned, and now nearly 40 years later....you can see how it has been working.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uns_...ker401.wordpress.com/&feature=player_embedded

thanks seeker.. http://seeker401.wordpress.com/


----------



## Happy (1 September 2009)

Last night’s 4-Corners went over conspiracy theory in bombing London underground train and the bus. They spent most of the time telling the conspiracy part and last minute or so to mention it was all not true and fabricated.

Taking into account how memory works, this was published as fantastic conspiracy reinforcement tool.

And authorities seem powerless to stop it.


----------



## Rhotel1 (1 September 2009)

Leuren Moret - Depleted Uranium and the Global Depopulation Agend

"even if these people are nuts it makes interesting reading"

Moret is not nuts - she is very clever and manipulative and an exceptional showwoman as long as she never has a single person in the audience who actually knows anything about radiation, diabetes, uranium, or Moret - 

I want you to know more about Moret.  She claims to be a nuclear scientist - well, she did work with nuclear scientists, or nearby to nuclear scientists once - looks like she was basically a computer tech in the computer lab.

More will be posted to this same archive site in the future along with information that I have obtained about the real Douglas Lind Rokke - 

Roger 

your site does not allow links unless you are a veteran poster, so I hope that you will write me - maybe some long standing member will post the link -


----------



## overit (2 September 2009)

How to start a good conspiracy! 



> Hoax video of Michael Jackson creates online stir
> 
> *A hoax video purportedly showing Michael Jackson emerging from a coroner's van was an experiment aimed at showing how quickly misinformation and conspiracy theories can race across the internet,* German broadcaster RTL said on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## weatherbill (3 September 2009)

I do not love conspiracy theory, but I do love conspiracy fact


----------



## Sunder (4 September 2009)

Rhotel1 said:


> Leuren Moret - Depleted Uranium and the Global Depopulation Agend
> 
> "even if these people are nuts it makes interesting reading"
> 
> ...




Interesting. The thread lay dormant for a year, and when someone posts to it - unrelated to DU, someone joins and makes just one post... 

I read that article by the way - what was the conspiracy? I thought it was very well known the impact of DU dust on soldiers?


----------



## Timmy (30 March 2010)

Dunno if this should be filed under conspiracy theories or what ...

*Why You Investors Should Be Freaked Out By Tomorrow's "God Particle" Test At CERN*



> Tomorrow, scientists at the Swiss lab CERN will re-start their hunt for the "God Particle".
> 
> You remember what happened the last time they flicked the switch, right? It was September 2008, if that helps.


----------



## newbie trader (30 March 2010)

HA I bet itll, through some divine intervention, signal the correction everyone has been talking about.

NT


----------



## Whiskers (30 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> HA I bet itll, through some divine intervention, signal the correction everyone has been talking about.
> 
> NT




Yep, I'm one on record looking for a correction in the next few days. 

But wasn't there a bit of a problem last time... it didn't go completely to plan did it?


----------



## Timmy (30 March 2010)

Whiskers said:


> But wasn't there a bit of a problem last time... it didn't go completely to plan did it?




The experiment or the GFC?


----------



## newbie trader (30 March 2010)

According to Commsecs chief analyst theres a 25% chance of a 10-15% correction...keeping this on topic...lady gaga: man, woman or hybrid?

NT


----------



## Timmy (30 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> ...keeping this on topic...lady gaga: man, woman or hybrid?NT




LOL!


----------



## Whiskers (30 March 2010)

Timmy said:


> Dunno if this should be filed under conspiracy theories or what ...
> 
> *Why You Investors Should Be Freaked Out By Tomorrow's "God Particle" Test At CERN*




Apparently there has been a power supply problem getting it fired up again.

A repreve for another day or two!


----------



## newbie trader (30 March 2010)

Whiskers said:


> Apparently there has been a power supply problem getting it fired up again.
> 
> A repreve for another day or two!




Just giving everyone a chance to sell out - compassion.

NT


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 March 2010)

Jesse 'The Body' Ventura - Conspiracy Theory
There's heaps of them on youtube.

Manchurian Candidate Part1of6


And by the way WWF wrestling is for real! :


----------



## DB008 (31 March 2010)

WTC 7 collapse seesms to be on the dubious side of things to me. Controlled demolition? Who knows???
First building in history to collapse down due to another building been on fire in the near vicinity.


----------



## Agentm (31 March 2010)

my pick of the best CT going is this one atm

you have to read their stuff, its pure gold!!

Dear Japan, Turkey, Taiwan, Philippines, Burma, Greece, Italy, Vietnam, China, Indonesia, Central America, South America, USA, Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, Iran, Yemen, West Africa, PNG, Samoa, Vanuatu and Fiji – AND HAITI

The recent ‘earthquakes’, ‘hurricanes’, ‘storms’, ‘typhoons’, ‘floods’, ‘tsunamis’ and ‘fires’ in your countries were War Crimes attacks using Secret Geophysical Weapons.

It’s called “HAARP” – and the bases are in Norway, Greenland (Denmark) and Alaska (USA)

Please use all possible peaceful means to halt these crimes and prosecute these brazen mass murderers.

Regarding these War Crimes, and Secret Weapons there is a complete ORWELLIAN/STALINIST PUBLIC INFORMATION AND INQUIRY BLACKOUT. (please see the REFERENCES below)

ABOUT SECRET GEOPHYSICAL WEAPONS (‘WEATHER WEAPONS’) 


http://loveforlife.com.au/content/1...ss-murder-using-secret-earthquake-weapon-–-“h

enjoy


----------



## Pit Trader (23 May 2010)

Great reading....


----------

